# thought winter was over....



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

Just for anyone who thought the season was finished. Over the weekend we had 8-10" drifting between 24-30" in spots.

BEFORE:


----------



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

...and After:

(probably could have used some ff)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What a funny year. LOL


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

how do u like that track loader?


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

that t300 looks like it can move some snow


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

sorry to say this, but I'm glad it was you instead of me this time...we got buried twice a week and a half ago. 23.5 inches on a Sunday April 6th and 12 more inches on Friday the 11th, it's almost all gone now. 

BTW...that tracker looks like the real deal for pushing snow.

Buck


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*thought winter was over,....*



Up North;553481 said:


> sorry to say this, but I'm glad it was you instead of me this time...we got buried twice a week and a half ago. 23.5 inches on a Sunday April 6th and 12 more inches on Friday the 11th, it's almost all gone now.
> 
> BTW...that tracker looks like the real deal for pushing snow.
> 
> Buck


Yep,... these deer thought winter was over too,.... a friend in Minnesota send me this,.. :waving:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That would have been the icing on the cake for me. I can't believe how fast things have dried up here.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice pics i like the tracks on the loader


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures guys, keep them coming


----------



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I really love this loader but she's a nightmare when it's icy. I think the tracks spread the weight out too much. Would be better with steel tracks but....well let's just say I don't want to go into the asphalt repair business.
Definitely a better machine for debris removal (which is it's primary purpose). See below...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Plowed 2 Times This Week 5 Inchs Today


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*you guys had more snow in april then i had all year lmao*payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nickplowing1972;553929 said:


> *you guys had more snow in april then i had all year lmao*payup


how freakin pathetic is that....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;553929 said:


> *you guys had more snow in april then i had all year lmao*payup


Dont worry nick, i see white gold for us next year! The type that we are going to relocate to make room for other storms! Then we can have parties at my house, between snowstorms!


----------

